# Video of cool GSD trick!



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

So on a forum I frequent very often happens to have a 'pets' sub-forum.

Here is a interesting video I found on there tonight.

http://s622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/AllstarGraphics1/?action=view&current=1210081748.flv

The poster said that was after 30mins of training. That is crazy!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Photobucket must be having problems, I can't access it. Would you double check the link you provided to make sure it's right?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomPhotobucket must be having problems, I can't access it. Would you double check the link you provided to make sure it's right?


its correct


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

haha That's too great!


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

notice it is always a beer and a man. ooops did I say that.
It is cool trick also LOL BOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is great
yup I have to agree a friend of mine has a rottie and he trained her to open regular fridge door and get him beers too


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've gotta teach my dog that one! Haha, something new for us to work on!

Love it!


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Great Trick, Ive thought of attempting doing this before........
But do I really want a smart dog that knows how to open the refrigerator?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dad's friend trained his rottweiler to do that with cans of beer, except one day the rottweiler bit too hard and punctured the can. A few days later he came home from work and found the fridge open and all of his beer punctured and crumpled on the floor with a dog passed out beside them!


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

haha my dad wants to teach my GSD that...she will take them from you to him....but he has to call her or she will drop it. He wants to tie a towel to the handle and put the deer on the bottom shelve. I do have to admit it would be a cool trick lol. I would be really proud if I could teach her that.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

That would be cool, but if my kiddo's learned that, I'd have an empty fridge.......and one drunk dog...(Sasha is a beer hound!)


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

I have Nikkia open the fridge door for me but every time she's tried bringing me a can of soda it's been a big mess cause her teeth always puncture the can. Guess I'll have to start buying plastic bottles if I wanna be to lazy to walk the the fridge for it. LOL


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Makes me think of the movie Shooter.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've taught a few GSDs to fetch a beer from the fridge - a couple of mine and then one that came to me for training. Trick (my GSD) used to fetch beer at the fishing lodge. To avoid the cans being punctured (she had a pretty hard grip) I used the foam sleeves that the cans fit into. She liked the taste of beer and I didn't want her thinking that is was okay to taste it on her own.

I never had a problem with the dogs getting into the fridge when I wasn't around, but then again I took the little towel off the handle (that the dog was taught to pull on) when I wasn't using the fridge for training. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

I was googling GSD videos and found this :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhnJCsm29Vs

I thought "holy crap".


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

--------> pocket rocket


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Photobucket is working now But WOW Awsome Trick


----------

